# skytv in spain



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what tv channels can you get in spain(marbella)
Is it possible to get uk sky tv out there ,moving over end of march and would love to be able to get sky if poss


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

grahamhanson said:


> Can anyone tell me what tv channels can you get in spain(marbella)
> Is it possible to get uk sky tv out there ,moving over end of march and would love to be able to get sky if poss


SKY TV are not allowed to broadcast in Spain, but there are many that have it here. 

As long as you are not contracted to them with multi room, or under the first years contract (because then you have to be connected to a phone line), all you do is leave your UK direct debit running using a postal address, bring your box over here, and buy a new 1.8 or 2.2 meter dish

Other than that you can get Canal+ which has a selection of English programmes, or even getting Spanish TV on freeview will help you learn the language more quickly.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

I heard to day from a chap who seems to be in the know that as from May both BBC and ITV will not be available via Sky, both these companies have said that they will no longer subscribe to Sky as there will be no need for them to do so once digital comes into play. How true this is I have no idea, could just be hear say.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We had it put in yesterday and it works a treat, we now have Coronation Street!!!!!!!!! Technically I dont think its allowed over here, but so many people have the big dishes fitted and it works. So there is no way to police it. My OH brought two sky box thingies with us from the UK. This is kinda his line of work, so he knew what to do, but I think you need a card or summat!!??

As for BBC or ITV not being available after May, not sure about that, but I thought Sky paid them, not the other way round. So if I've got my facts right, I dont think whether they subscribe or not is the issue!??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> We had it put in yesterday and it works a treat, we now have Coronation Street!!!!!!!!! Technically I dont think its allowed over here, but so many people have the big dishes fitted and it works. So there is no way to police it. My OH brought two sky box thingies with us from the UK. This is kinda his line of work, so he knew what to do, but I think you need a card or summat!!??
> 
> As for BBC or ITV not being available after May, not sure about that, but I thought Sky paid them, not the other way round. So if I've got my facts right, I dont think whether they subscribe or not is the issue!??


No that was the big bust up between Virgin & SKY wasn't it .... because Virgin wouldn't pay what SKY wanted for being on there.
I've not heard about BBC & ITV going either ....


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> No that was the big bust up between Virgin & SKY wasn't it .... because Virgin wouldn't pay what SKY wanted for being on there.
> I've not heard about BBC & ITV going either ....




Stravinsky, meet with Fortaleza (sure you have heard of him on your travels) he was the horse's mouth as they say (have you seen him ) as I said don't know how true it is will just wait and see what happens. As long as I get my CSI I'm not that bothered


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> Stravinsky, meet with Fortaleza (sure you have heard of him on your travels) he was the horse's mouth as they say (have you seen him ) as I said don't know how true it is will just wait and see what happens. As long as I get my CSI I'm not that bothered


Oh .... he s not mentioned anything in the other place. That'll be a shame but I'm sure there will be a way around it.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh .... he s not mentioned anything in the other place. That'll be a shame but I'm sure there will be a way around it.



Hi, I have just read on another expat site a little bit more about this.

BBC and ITV discountinued their use of Sky some time ago, they now have direct relationship with Astra SES (the company that owns the satellite). Althrough you can get BBC + ITV on a Skybox you can equally well rule Sky out of the equation completely and use a standard satellite receiver instead (e.g Humax 2000) which can be purchased from Leeroy Merlin, Media Markt, Carrefour and LIDL often have them in stock.

Channels 4 and 5 may consider going down the same route when their contract runs out with Sky in October. If using a standard receiver then you won't get an electronic program guide so you may have to buy a news paper or get an Internet service like Digiguide.

I have a question: if I buy a standard satellite receiver will I be able to pick up a better selection of Spanish channels? at the moment I only get the local ones. Or will I have to invest in a new digital aerial for the roof a well?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> Hi, I have just read on another expat site a little bit more about this.
> 
> BBC and ITV discountinued their use of Sky some time ago, they now have direct relationship with Astra SES (the company that owns the satellite). Althrough you can get BBC + ITV on a Skybox you can equally well rule Sky out of the equation completely and use a standard satellite receiver instead (e.g Humax 2000) which can be purchased from Leeroy Merlin, Media Markt, Carrefour and LIDL often have them in stock.
> 
> ...


My neighbour showed me a system the other day which was like a normal TV aerial, but with knobs on (if you know what I mean) and said he gets loads of French & Spanish programmes on it free to view. So I guess the answer to your question is yes you'll have to invest in another aerial

So from what you are saying, it makes no difference to a SKY viewer about BBC etc not working with SKY any more, as we still get it on the SKY box?


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> My neighbour showed me a system the other day which was like a normal TV aerial, but with knobs on (if you know what I mean) and said he gets loads of French & Spanish programmes on it free to view. So I guess the answer to your question is yes you'll have to invest in another aerial
> 
> So from what you are saying, it makes no difference to a SKY viewer about BBC etc not working with SKY any more, as we still get it on the SKY box?



Well I am a bit blonde but yes I think that's what I'm saying.


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anyone know about getting coverage of programmes from the USA in Spain / Portugal??? They have great golf - PGA and LPLGA and other stuff which we enjoy when there. Any ideas or is it a no go situation???

TonyK


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

tonyk said:


> Does anyone know about getting coverage of programmes from the USA in Spain / Portugal??? They have great golf - PGA and LPLGA and other stuff which we enjoy when there. Any ideas or is it a no go situation???
> 
> TonyK


Think its possible but you would need NASA size type Dish i reckon


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

tonyk said:


> Does anyone know about getting coverage of programmes from the USA in Spain / Portugal??? They have great golf - PGA and LPLGA and other stuff which we enjoy when there.


The only US programming available in Europe is whatever is rebroadcast on the local or satellite channels. Apparently the difficulty is the curvature of the earth, which makes it impossible to receive signals directly from the satellites in stationary orbit over the US.

But check with whatever cable or satellite companies there are in Spain/Portugal. CanalSat in France has a number of sports stations, including the "exported" version of ESPN. MSNBC also broadcasts lots of golf on the weekends when there is no stock ticker to report on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AndyMan (Feb 14, 2008)

tonyk said:


> Does anyone know about getting coverage of programmes from the USA in Spain / Portugal??? They have great golf - PGA and LPLGA and other stuff which we enjoy when there. Any ideas or is it a no go situation???
> 
> TonyK


Many English and Irish bars have Setanta Sports which has a dedicated golf channel which I believe shows all PGA events ....


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you both for the update. Is Setanta is available for domestic consumption???


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

yes setanta is available for domestic sky cards.
in theory you can go and upgrade via setanta web site - the price was £10 per month, but i think it is now £12.99 - an inflation busting 30% price rise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

satandpcguy said:


> yes setanta is available for domestic sky cards.
> in theory you can go and upgrade via setanta web site - the price was £10 per month, but i think it is now £12.99 - an inflation busting 30% price rise!!!!!!!!!


Welcome to the forum S&PC


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Welcome to the forum S&PC


many thanks - i hope i can provide some useful info and help for the members here...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

satandpcguy said:


> many thanks - i hope i can provide some useful info and help for the members here...


I hope so, we could do with it


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've sent you an email


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the mail - which i have replied to!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> The only US programming available in Europe is whatever is rebroadcast on the local or satellite channels. Apparently the difficulty is the curvature of the earth, which makes it impossible to receive signals directly from the satellites in stationary orbit over the US.


but it can be done...

a chap living in brazil made a dish so he can receive signals from the astra group of satellites serving europe.

the dish is 8 meters high....

edit found them...

www.youtube.com/v/Q0JFP7NFx3s
and
www.youtube.com/v/MCBxYDBsVPw


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

satandpcguy said:


> but it can be done...
> 
> a chap living in brazil made a dish so he can receive signals from the astra group of satellites serving europe.
> 
> ...


You cant post links until you have made 4 posts, so I think it might work if you try again!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You cant post links until you have made 4 posts, so I think it might work if you try again!


not yet - still getting "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more."

edit : sorted. cheers for your help strav...hope i can be as useful as you are - mr supermod!


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Thnaks for the help.

TonyK


----------

